# when you carry?



## keiththree (Dec 14, 2009)

im new to the whole pistol thing and was just wounderin does everyone keep a round in the chamber when you carrie?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

One in the chamber. A gun makes a poor club.

pretty much the same question asked in this thread:
http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=19506


----------



## keiththree (Dec 14, 2009)

thanks bruce333 i didnt see that fourm before


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

Always one in the chamber and 15 in the mag.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes, 1 in the chamber.


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

Um, just out of curiosity, what would be the point of carrying without a chambered round? Sure you can chamber one, but that just increases drawing time... Is it like a safety issue or what? Just curious.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

VasSigmeister said:


> Um, just out of curiosity, what would be the point of carrying without a chambered round? Sure you can chamber one, but that just increases drawing time... Is it like a safety issue or what? Just curious.


Yes some think it is safer to just have the mag full and none in the pipe. I personally want mine ready for trouble when I draw it. But it is a personal preference thing.


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh I see, I thought that was the case, but I would feel safer with one in the pipe ready to go... To each his own though.


----------



## jklotz (Feb 24, 2010)

I do. But sometimes I carry a revolver, in which case, I've got one in all 5 chambers :mrgreen:


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I carry a 1911, cocked and locked as it's meant to be. Looking down at that hammer cocked back is a bit disconcerting at first,but you get used to it after a while.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I always have one in the pipe always.

:smt1099


----------



## CollinsGTO (Feb 23, 2010)

one in the chamber on my p32. its also nice to have my double action .38 special


----------



## ken2925 (Jan 21, 2010)

I always have one in the chamber, my wife also carries the same way.


----------



## Colt45 (Feb 2, 2010)

im actually very suprised by these answers. justs seems a bit dangerous to me, do you really think if a situation played out, you wouldnt have time to cock one into the chamber?


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Colt45 said:


> im actually very suprised by these answers. justs seems a bit dangerous to me, do you really think if a situation played out, you wouldnt have time to cock one into the chamber?


When it happens, it happens fast and is over just as quickly.

Rarely is there a long shootout, that's for the movies.

:smt1099


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

You don't even have time to _*think*_ about racking the slide. Let alone actually doing it. BG will not wait for you to chamber a round.


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

I dont understand the view of it being dangerous, unless the trigger gets pulled their wont be a shot fired... Right? So why is it dangerous? :smt102


----------



## CollinsGTO (Feb 23, 2010)

There are a few handguns out there that do not incorporate safetys. My assumption is that the fear of an accidental discharge would happen while the gun is being drawn. Whative noticed with some manufacturers, such is the case with my keltec p32, will up the trigger pull to withstand more pressure prior to discharge.


----------



## Colt45 (Feb 2, 2010)

dondavis3 said:


> When it happens, it happens fast and is over just as quickly.
> 
> Rarely is there a long shootout, that's for the movies.
> 
> :smt1099


damn, all those back up clips for nothin!:smt022


----------



## keiththree (Dec 14, 2009)

thanks guys im new wasnt sure and was my consern is weapin discharging when being pulled i have a glock19 and only safty is the trigger and here in NY cant have any clip bigger then 10rds bowhuntinhoosier


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

VasSigmeister said:


> I dont understand the view of it being dangerous, unless the trigger gets pulled their wont be a shot fired... Right? So why is it dangerous? :smt102


Its not dangerous... some just fear what they don't understand. In the same manner, but to a greater degree, have a terrifying fear of guns all together.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I am always interested to see what folks say in this thread. Everyones opinion on this interests me. 

RCG


----------



## Colt45 (Feb 2, 2010)

i just dont think its necessary to have one in the chamber, i think some of you have feel too confortable with guns, and accidental discharges happen. 
not sure why you feel you need one in the chamber, you are more likely to get hit by lightning than shoot your gun at someone.


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

Colt45 said:


> i just dont think its necessary to have one in the chamber, i think some of you have feel too confortable with guns, and accidental discharges happen.
> not sure why you feel you need one in the chamber, *you are more likely to get hit by lightning than shoot *your gun at someone.


Then why carry at all??


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Colt45 said:


> i just dont think its necessary to have one in the chamber, i think some of you have feel too confortable with guns, and accidental discharges happen.


All of my handguns are designed to be carried with a round in the chamber.

Yes. * Negligent* discharges do happen. It is only an accident if the gun malfunctions (which is very rare). A negligent discharge is caused by breaking one of the rules of gun handling. Which is why so many of us recommend training and practice. If you will examine any story reported as an "accident", you will find that one or more of the following rules was broken.



> 1. Treat all guns as being loaded.
> 2. Never point the gun at anything you are not willing to destroy.
> 3. Keep your finger off the trigger until your sights are on target (and you have made the decision to shoot).
> 4. Be sure of your target and what is beyond it.





Colt45 said:


> not sure why you feel you need one in the chamber, you are more likely to get hit by lightning than shoot your gun at someone.


I hope to never experience either, but I'll still keep a round in the chamber and stay out of thunderstorms.


----------



## RUGER45 (Jan 19, 2007)

Colt45 said:


> i just dont think its necessary to have one in the chamber, i think some of you have feel too confortable with guns, and accidental discharges happen.
> not sure why you feel you need one in the chamber, you are more likely to get hit by lightning than shoot your gun at someone.


WOW! I hope you never have to defend yourself using your weapon. As I would never want to use mine, but it serves me no purpose to have a weapon with a full mag and no round in the pipe.


----------



## CollinsGTO (Feb 23, 2010)

RUGER45 said:


> WOW! I hope you never have to defend yourself using your weapon. As I would never want to use mine, but it serves me no purpose to have a weapon with a full mag and no round in the pipe.


^what he said.


----------



## JLR09 (Aug 4, 2009)

VasSigmeister said:


> Then why carry at all??


This is the same thing I was thinking. Obviously you want to be protected when that one time does happen, so why not be ready with one in the chamber? Like others have said you may not have the chance to rack the slide.
When I get my CHL I plan to carry with one in the chamber. You never know how quick things can happen.


----------



## Colt45 (Feb 2, 2010)

i dont carry, and find it rediculous to carry. i dont know if some of you live in rough area, but i'm quite certain i will go my life without having to kill some one, just as i have a good feeling there is a slim chance i will get hit by lighting.

and i find it very interesting you feel a gun with a full mag and empty chamber serves you no purpose.
takes more time to get a gun out of the holster than to rack it.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Colt45 said:


> i dont carry, and find it rediculous to carry. i dont know if some of you live in rough area, but i'm quite certain i will go my life without having to kill some one, just as i have a good feeling there is a slim chance i will get hit by lighting.


so...tell me again why you came here looking for advice on what gun to buy your wife? I wish I could see the future the way you can. My philosophy has always been "expect the best, plan for the worst".



Colt45 said:


> and i find it very interesting you feel a gun with a full mag and empty chamber serves you no purpose.
> takes more time to get a gun out of the holster than to rack it.


so you're an expert on gun handling now?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Colt45 said:


> i dont carry, and find it rediculous to carry. i dont know if some of you live in rough area, but i'm quite certain i will go my life without having to kill some one, just as i have a good feeling there is a slim chance i will get hit by lighting.
> 
> and i find it very interesting you feel a gun with a full mag and empty chamber serves you no purpose.
> takes more time to get a gun out of the holster than to rack it.


Are you thirteen years old?

Join the NRA and read some of their material. Educate yourself a bit, and then come back and lecture those of us who have already put out the effort to make competent decisions on carry issues.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Colt45 said:


> i just dont think its necessary to have one in the chamber, i think some of you have feel too confortable with guns, and accidental discharges happen.
> not sure why you feel you need one in the chamber, you are more likely to get hit by lightning than shoot your gun at someone.


Too familiar with guns is how you prevent accidental discharges. You don't carry and yet you speak with some kind of authority on the subject......I would never go to a bowling site and say it is silly to use a 16Lb ball for bowling on the odd numbered lanes.......cause as you probably can tell I don't know jack about bowling.

Just because the chance of getting hit by lightning is slim doesn't mean I would stand under a tree on a golf course with my Nine iron in the air during a storm.

You have to pull the trigger to shoot a gun. It only accidentally discharges when you accidentally pull the trigger.......my solution get familiar with the gun and then don't accidentally pull the trigger.

RCG


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Colt45 said:


> i dont carry, and find it rediculous to carry.


I agree completely! Considering how many threads you have started with questions you seem to have about guns, it would be ridiculous for_*you* _to carry.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=23563
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=23530
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=23316
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=23359
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=23128
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=23184
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=23134


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

Colt45 said:


> i dont carry, and find it rediculous to carry. i dont know if some of you live in rough area, but i'm quite certain i will go my life without having to kill some one, just as i have a good feeling there is a slim chance i will get hit by lighting.
> 
> and i find it very interesting you feel a gun with a full mag and empty chamber serves you no purpose.
> takes more time to get a gun out of the holster than to rack it.


Wow, that explains everything... I am going to have to agree with Todd on this one, for YOU it would be ridiculous to carry...

Also the motto I have always heard is "prepare for the worst prevent the disaster". That is what I football coach always told us... If you think it is ridiculous to carry, i don't see why you are on this forum to be honest...


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

It looks like a Sheeple without a clue has wandered outside the herd. He sure picked a macho sounding name for such a clueless little lamb. He needs to return to the herd before a more macho name scares the brown marbles out of him.

Empty pipes don't deliver the product be it oil, water or bullets.

tumbleweed


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

Colt45 said:


> ... and find it rediculous to carry...


"Rediculous"?

Remember: when seconds count, the police are just minutes away.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

Colt45 said:


> i dont carry, and find it rediculous to carry. i dont know if some of you live in rough area, but i'm quite certain i will go my life without having to kill some one, just as i have a good feeling there is a slim chance i will get hit by lighting.
> 
> and i find it very interesting you feel a gun with a full mag and empty chamber serves you no purpose.
> takes more time to get a gun out of the holster than to rack it.


I think you may need to find a nice quiet, perfect world, no BG's around Liberal forum. I pray you never need a gun to protect you or your family. By the way....I can get my gun out of my holster pretty fast.:smt033


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

:smt116:draw:


----------



## Colt45 (Feb 2, 2010)

my PERSONAL OPPINION is that its to easy to get a concealed. and not everybody with a concealed should be within 5miles of a gun. do you guys really see it to be safe for an idiot to have a concealed let alone have one in the chamber? do you think everone with a concealed permit is responsable enough? NO its $50 bucks and a 2hour class..

Also i never said i carry. dont know where you think you read that from. i have a gun in the house for protection.

i just think its hilarious you feel you need to carry, let alone with one in the chamber! are you guys that paranoid something is going to go down?

like i said your more likely to get hit by lightning then be in an situation to use your gun, carrying your gun is the equivlent to staying inside all day cause there are no clouds out but you have a serious fear of getting hit by lightning.

also i'm sure it's alot higher chance of making a situation more than it is when you carry, and alot of you gun happy f***s are craving the chance to use it on what you may consider "self defense" example.. 'and here is where 99% of you type of people would disagree with me'. if one were to rob you at gun point, i for one would rather give them what they want, than to shoot them dead. i dont believe i should be the one to judge whether they should be on this earth or not. i believe murderes have no place on earth. but most robbers though they are making bad decisions, are not killers, and imo dont feel they should lose their right to live, as alot of them can change their lives, and imo should be givin a chance to.

p.s. im sure this will be my last post as ive found the info i needed here, and will be banned, if i find i need any more help i'll be sure to return with a different screen name and get some more help from you gun happy f****s:smt1099

so i'll try to address question you would have towards my post.
i'm sure you will say something like, "well why have one in the home, you gonna use it on a robber who steals, not kills"?

my answer to that.. I would just draw the weapon and hope he remains still till police arrive, i would only use it if he was drew a gun in a threatning manner. if he just ran after me unarmed, i wouldnt shoot him, im not a p****y like most with concealeds, i would fight like a man, you know.. with my fists??

have fun on your gun forum peace, love, and chickin grease..


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Colt45 said:


> NO its $50 bucks and a 2hour class..


I don't know where you are, but its about $95 (plus the cost of the class) and a 10 hour class here. Not to mention the background check...



Colt45 said:


> im sure this will be my last post as ive found the info i needed here, and will be banned


 for the insulting language. There is no need for that.



> deliberate disruptive behavior / insults, name-calling, and foul language / hostile, harassing, defaming, derisive, offensive or abusive /





Colt45 said:


> if i find i need any more help i'll be sure to return with a different screen name


and then you will be banned permanently again


> multiple accounts





Colt45 said:


> i would fight like a man, you know.. with my fists??


Do you expect your Wife to "fight like a man" also? or are your rules different for her...


----------

